# lease in thomas county



## the4csdad (Nov 18, 2011)

looking for land to lease in thomas county for 2012-2013 season. If anybody knows of any please call scott at 352-258-2715 or email at the4csdad@yahoo.com.  thanks scott


----------



## noah3d (Nov 19, 2011)

x2 pm me or call 229-224-6286


----------



## rance56 (Nov 19, 2011)

i know where there is a lease available the next county over in grady county, and then another lease the county over from it in decatur county. they are about 100-150 acres each. can pass along the info if you are interested.


----------



## noah3d (Nov 20, 2011)

pm sent rance56


----------



## the4csdad (Nov 20, 2011)

Could you pm me to thanks


----------



## rance56 (Nov 20, 2011)

pms returned. i sent the info i have and the contact number to the company that has the land so you can contact them directly to set something up. hope soemthing works out for you. i dont currenlty lease from these guys or have not seen the land yet, so cant help out much more than just putting you in touch with.


----------



## the4csdad (Nov 20, 2011)

For some reason i did not get the infor could you please try and semd again  thanks scott


----------



## rance56 (Nov 20, 2011)

the4csdad said:


> For some reason i did not get the infor could you please try and semd again  thanks scott



i just resent, let me know if it didnt work.


----------



## the4csdad (Nov 20, 2011)

yes i got it thanks


----------

